# Double-heading AccuCraft 'Earl' & 'Countess'



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a 4 minute movie put together by the craft of topshed showing our AccuCraft 'Countess' and 'Earl' in action on my test track, paced by a movie train hauled by another AccuCraft product - the beautiful Pennsy K4.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb3flf_a5CM

I'll also post it in the live-steam forum.

Critics of the often noisy AccuCraft burners will have no ax to grind this time - 99% of the noise you can hear comes from the all-metal wheels of the all-AccuCraft rolling stock - the locos' burners are as near silent as makes no difference. Well done, Donald Pearse!

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*NICE video, Tac! *







- Good pacing withe PRR K4s - (I may try to pick up one eventually) - I qualify as a long time "S.P.F"







*("Slobbering Pennsy Freak"! *







*). *Stack "talk" from the Accucraft "Earl" & "Countess" was impressive as well.
















*Tom*


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the plaudit, Tom - in return I have always enjoyed your videos - in fact, I point folks at your 'how to fire up a steamer' as a good example of a 'how to do it'.

Couple things - the K4 was a shelf queen that needed a good run, and after about half an hour or so just tootling around had really loosened up to perform well and silently on around 10V @1.2A - no doubt it will be better for more running, but the word 'graceful' is not out of context here, even if you are biased as you are.









Funny enuff, the lead loco 'Earl' [named after our lobster], does not have a 'chuff-pipe' but 'The Countess' does! Since I'm about 75% deef it really has to talk loudly to get my attention, and I have to say that they both sounded pretty good to me.

There will be more from a real track later on this summer, when I go to a seriously large track up the ways from me here where we can run NG and SG side-by-side for around 800 feet or so...a video will be made there, I promise.

Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac, 

Pacing one train with the other was a great idea. Nice video with great production values. Thanks. 

Mike


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, Mike, but I had zero to do with the production. 34ATopshed did all that, and pretty spiffy is is, too. Epovah he'll be putting together a nice long movie of the next time I go to a bigger layout and run something bigger. You have to admit that my little track is awfully circular...









Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video Tac. Thanks for sharing. I wish people here would take to ballasting their raise tracks as you have. It looks so much better.


----------

